# July Photo of the Month 2020



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is... "summer activities".


This month, we're having a contest of horse-related summer activities. Perhaps it's all about going to swim with your horse or taking a trail ride amongst wonderful summer nature, but don't hesitate to participate. 

You will have from July the 6th to July the 31st for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After July the 31st, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of July 2020. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @ TaMMa89 (remove the gap between (at) and TaMMa89) in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day.
_*(Specific note for July 2020: I'm offline from tomorrow to July the 17th so in urgent need before July the 17th, please contact any other moderator).*_

Have fun!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm surprised there are no entries yet. I'm digging around for a good photo. Here in the tropics, most everything looks like summer.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Here we go. Riding past a neighbors garden.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is one from this week. It was so hot, and that water so cold!


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Cooling off 🙂


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice cool ocean breeze


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

Swimming at Fair Hill, Md just downstream of the covered bridge. The first time we swam here I was unfamiliar with the creek and walked my gelding off of a drop off. He went totally under water and I went up to my neck. Good thing he's a good swimmer and a good sport.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Kids with their ponies in the Yarra River. And one of the ponies enjoying the water without us!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

*When the fresh air's got you feeling so good*

______​


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Flowers!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

